# trinity bay?



## mos65 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm pretty new to this salt water fishing thing. I would like to go out with someone that fishes trinity bay, I can swing the fuel I work 4x10's off fri through sun. I'm just trying to learn this is a new type of fishing to me, its been a while since I have done any fishing at all. I'm an old crappie and catfish fisherman, they dont pull nothing like a 24 to 26" trout does.......... I think I'm hooked now.... until later
tim


----------



## bradenwhitaker (Dec 18, 2011)

just a warning, if you have a boat and want to run around out there, dont go through the marsh by yourself.you need someone to help you get through there without getting stuck or tearing up a prop/hull.


----------



## mos65 (Jul 11, 2011)

how about this weekend?


----------

